# PHTC Shotgunning With Scott Carlson



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

The Predator Hunting Talkcast presents
Shotgunning with Scott Carlson of Carlson's choke tubes.
On this episode we covered everything from patterning and accuracy
to shot density and shell size. What patterns better three inch shells or 
three and a half? Will a longer barrel give me better patterns? How many 
ounces of pellet can I push through a choke before it ruins accuracy? These
are just some of the questions that we answered on the show. I was truly 
amazed at some of the answers will you be? Listen right here on Predator Talk 
just use the audio player at the side of this page.

You can listen to current and past shows are here
The Predator hunting Talk cast


----------

